# xmodmap diverses

## k-b

hi!

Wollte mal die Multimediatasten meiner Tastatur zugänglich machen, dazu habe ich folgendes getan:

File: /home/kb1/.Xmodmap

```
keycode 144 XF86AudioPrev

keycode 164 XF86AudioStop

keycode 153 XF86AudioNext

keycode 162 XF86AudioPlay

keycode 176 XF86AudioRaiseVolume

keycode 174 XF86AudioLowerVolume

keycode 160 XF86AudioMute

keycode 129 XF86Launch0

keycode 161 XF86Launch1

keycode 223 PowerOff
```

File: /home/kb1/.xsession

```
/usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap /home/kb1/.Xmodmap
```

Ging nach einem Neustart nicht, 

Um dem Fehler auf die Schliche zu kommen, versuchte ich es manuell:

/usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap /home/kb1/.Xmodmap

```
/usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap:  /home/kb1/.Xmodmap:1:  bad keycode command (missing keysym list),

/usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap:  /home/kb1/.Xmodmap:2:  bad keycode command (missing keysym list),

/usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap:  /home/kb1/.Xmodmap:3:  bad keycode command (missing keysym list),

/usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap:  /home/kb1/.Xmodmap:4:  bad keycode command (missing keysym list),

/usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap:  /home/kb1/.Xmodmap:5:  bad keycode command (missing keysym list),

/usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap:  /home/kb1/.Xmodmap:6:  bad keycode command (missing keysym list),

/usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap:  /home/kb1/.Xmodmap:7:  bad keycode command (missing keysym list),

/usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap:  /home/kb1/.Xmodmap:8:  bad keycode command (missing keysym list),

/usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap:  /home/kb1/.Xmodmap:9:  bad keycode command (missing keysym list),

/usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap:  /home/kb1/.Xmodmap:10:  bad keycode command (missing keysym list),

/usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap:  10 errors encountered, aborting.
```

Die Datei XKeysymDB ist unter /usr/share /X11/ gewesen, ich habe sie außerdem noch nach /usrlib/X11/ kopiert, was aber keine Änderung brachte.Last edited by k-b on Mon Mar 03, 2008 11:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *k-b wrote:*   

> hi!
> 
> Wollte mal die Multimediatasten meiner Tastatur zugänglich machen, dazu habe ich folgendes getan:
> 
> File: /home/kb1/.Xmodmap
> ...

 

Syntaxfehler!  :Wink:  es heist keycode <num> = <KeySym>

siehe man xmodmap

----------

## k-b

yeah, danke  :Smile: 

----------

## k-b

ok, jetzt leider ein anders Problem.

Wenn ich Laut/Leiser mache, dann kommt ein Fenster von kmix indem die Lautstärke entweder auf 0% (leiser) oder 11% springt (lauter), nicht mehr und nicht weniger. An der tatsächlichen Lautstärke ändert sich allerdings nichts.

Wenn ich Mute drücke, schaltet sich der Bassboost von kmix ein.

Meine xmodmap seht ihr ja noch oben  :Sad: 

Bin echt Ratlos..

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

benutze einfach mal xev(in ein Terminal eingetippt) um die Keycodes deiner Tasten zu ermitteln. Für solche Fälle ist das Programm ein nettes Helferlein.

----------

## k-b

Hat sich inzwischen erledigt, es war kein Kanal zugeordnet in Kmix (schon etwas verwirrend das gute kleine Programm).

Andere Sache:

Also ich hab in einer Datei im Autostart von kde so etwas stehen wegen meiner Maus:

```
xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 8 9 6 7 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32"  
```

aber ich möchte gerne so richtige XF86Events die ich auch in einem Programm belegen kann. Wenn ich irgend ein Kurzbefehl der Daumentaste zuweisen will, kommt einfach keine Reaktion. Im Browser funktioniert sie komischerweise als "zurück"

----------

## Josef.95

Moin k-b

 *Quote:*   

> Also ich hab in einer Datei im Autostart von kde so etwas stehen wegen meiner Maus:
> 
> Code:
> 
> xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 8 9 6 7 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32" 
> ...

 

Dies kannst du auch mit in die .Xmodmap packen.

Es müsste dann so ausschauen:

.Xmodmap

```
!! Hier kommt die Maus :-)

pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 8 9 6 7 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32
```

Ich denke dies ist der Einfachere/Saubere Weg, statt es extra mit im KDE Autostart mit ausführen zu lassen.

MfG

josef.95

----------

